# FritzCard PCI und VB / VNC

## volvo

Hallo werte Com,

ich habe gleich 2 Probleme die ich nicht gelößt bekomme.

Das erste ist wie folgt:

Gentoo mit PCI ISDN Karte -> VirtualBox mit Windows <- TK-Software

Ich muss (leider) mit Windows meine Telefonanlage Programmieren. Dies geht nur per ISDN. Nun die Frage wie bekomme ich ISDN in die VB?

Das zweite Problem ist, dass ich per VNC immer erst Connecten kann wenn ich am PC angemeldet bin. Ich hab dazu diverese Einträge gelesen jedoch gibt es das Paket VNC als solches leider nicht mehr.

Ich hoffe auch hier kann mir jemand helfen.

Danke im voraus.

LSPCI der Karte:

04:06.0 Network controller: AVM GmbH Fritz!PCI v2.0 ISDN (rev 01)

Gentoo: 64 Bit

Grafische Oberfläche: Gnome

VB Version: 4.1.6

----------

## tazinblack

Zu Problem ein:

soweit ich weiß, kann man ISDN nicht in die VB geben.

Es sei den sie wäre per USB angeschlossen. Die solltest Du dann durchmappen können.

Aber auch hier keine Gewähr, dass das geht, hab ich noch nie versucht.

Problem zwei:

Willst Du per VNC die Linux oder die Windows Kiste bedienen?

----------

## volvo

Die Windowskiste kann ich per Vnc das is kein Thema mein Gentoo möchte ich gern per VNC bedienen um nach nem restart die virtuelle maschine zu starten.

----------

